# Has anyone used Big Bud From Advanced nutrients 0-15-40



## JonnyDankness (Feb 16, 2009)

I got some big bud flowering nutrient 
Just wondering if anyone had good results from this stuff or any advice.

Thanks


----------



## spike1499 (Feb 16, 2009)

bin using it for the last couple of grows in dwc works great. but have found any more than 3ml per ltr starts to burn.
get some overdrive to go with. i don't think you'l regret it.

growem green--------------spike.


----------



## JonnyDankness (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1499 said:


> bin using it for the last couple of grows in dwc works great. but have found any more than 3ml per ltr starts to burn.
> get some overdrive to go with. i don't think you'l regret it.
> 
> growem green--------------spike.


Thank you Spike I'll get some of that overdrive try em both out together.
I'm using b'cuzz nutes too, hopefully they make a good combo.


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 16, 2009)

i just got some and also have a thread up, so im told the 3 pack is a great nute combo, the bud blood/big bud/overdrive


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 16, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> i just got some and also have a thread up, so im told the 3 pack is a great nute combo, the bud blood/big bud/overdrive


dont forget to get the nute flusher also .. even maybe sweet leaf if u want


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 16, 2009)

damn, soooo many!


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 16, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> damn, soooo many!


 shit's expensive too .. haha almost $200 for just ferts this year for me ... but it'll pay off


----------



## ideit (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got some sample packs of bud blood, big bud and carboload, seen noticeable results so far. bud blood did in fact speed up the first flowers in forming by id say maybe 2 days, and big bud+carboload was applied to some plants in their late bloom stage and they really plumped up.


----------



## JonnyDankness (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to find the carboload do you got a link to some of that stuff. 
Ya nutrient gets expensive but it all comes back 10 fold.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a good place

https://www.globalgrow.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## dgk4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so i already use better bloom once a week and dr. hornsby's big bud once every week. i grow in soil. i just picked up floranectar. was wondering if its ok to use with the other two and if this floranectar is a every feeding thing or what?


----------



## joshkrauss (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to hi jack your thread but i have a question does anyone know the difference or if there is one between the liquid and powder big bud. the npk on the powder is 0-15-40 and the npk for the liquid is 0-2-4 just curious.


----------



## McNea (Feb 17, 2009)

joshkrauss said:


> Not to hi jack your thread but i have a question does anyone know the difference or if there is one between the liquid and powder big bud. the npk on the powder is 0-15-40 and the npk for the liquid is 0-2-4 just curious.


they are relatively the same, except that that power is more concentrated while the liquid is less concentrated.
example:

Liquid Powder
1-1-0 10-10-0

Liquid Powder
2-3-8 20-30-80

not to say that it is always a interval of 10, but it is indeed usually the same but powder is more concentrated then liquid


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 18, 2009)

do you feed everytime or skip every other feed?


----------



## Doalude (Feb 18, 2009)

Use Big Bud when flowering but only use Overdrive in the last weeks of flowering.


----------



## the357ink (Feb 18, 2009)

look at the nutrient calculator on the AN website...


----------



## SayWord (Feb 18, 2009)

damn im buyin some bud blood and senzysm and overdrive and carboload right now off that link someone posted! thanks for that post! already got big bud and iguana bloom.


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Feb 19, 2009)

cant wait to try them all


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> cant wait to try them all



Nice I have these for my next grow (starting in a week )


----------



## slingblade (Feb 19, 2009)

big bud is the same as bush master aka big bud this stuff kicks buds in the ass its not cheep


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 19, 2009)

Is big bud any better/different than any other PK booster?


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

slingblade said:


> big bud is the same as bush master aka big bud this stuff kicks buds in the ass its not cheep



Might not be cheap, but as long as the person who uses it thinks its worth it, then the price doesn't bother ya so much 

And globalgrow.com gives you a tri-pack when you spend $25.00 (Bud Blood 40g, Big Bud 50g, CarboLoad 50g)
If ya need to get a couple different things you can order from their website then place an order on their ebay store get 2 tri-packs . I really dont think the stuff is that expensive.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Is big bud any better/different than any other PK booster?


quoted off AN's website



> But before you see the inside scoop on exactly how Big Bud gives you bigger harvests than you&#8217;re already getting, take a look at the 100% guaranteed results Big Bud gives you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

